

Cycle of Vim - leostatic
https://medium.com/@leostatic/cycle-of-vim-e1528fdf18a5

======
JoshTheGeek
I just recently started using vim, and I must say it is my new favorite text
editor. I find myself using hjkl at an annoying frequency in various GUIs,
though.

